# Singers wanted for recording of All the Mirth of Summer



## chama (Mar 15, 2010)

I recently released *All the Mirth of Summer*, a nostalgic madrigal. The original uses a Chama-only choir, and it sounds quite good, but some people have suggested and I'm betting I can make it sound even better with more voices!

Can you sing, read score, handle dynamics and tempo while staying reasonably on tune? _I want you!_ Have you sung in ensembles or choirs and not been thrown out? _I want you!_ Can you record your vocals at a good quality? _I want you!_.

If you're interested, PM or answer, tell your voice range, some background and perhaps link to some clips of you singing.

If you're uncertain of how difficult the music is, just listen to All the Mirth of Summer. It's not all that easy, but if you are the one I'm looking for, you can handle it! ;-)


----------



## Shade Koba (Mar 15, 2010)

I've been singing in the shower since before I can remember xD that's good, right? I can read music, any clef, and I have a damn good range from what I hear   Roughly F3 to F6, safely :3

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3564036

I had a better ref, but I deleted it from my gallery since it's going into my next album... which hasnt been thrown onto bandcamp yet xD


----------

